# coming back from pneumena



## mrhnau (Mar 18, 2006)

well, I've been down with the crud for more or less the past week. I've been exceptionally weak over the past week. Any recommendations for coming back? how fast should I expect to recover strength and endurance? anything I can take to help speed the process?

getting stuck on your back is no fun... I'm just ready to get back into the mix!


----------



## Lisa (Mar 18, 2006)

First and foremost:  Listen to your doctors advice, do it without variation, do not question it.  Finish ALL your medication, hydrate yourself well to keep the mucous thin an easy to expectorate, eat well and rest rest rest.

Secondly:  Listen to your body.  It is a fantastic machine that tells you in not so subtle ways that you are doing too much.  That feeling of total exhaustion is a good indication of NOT going out and training until you can do your normal daily activities without having to a) take a nap or b) feel weak and tired.  Once you are to that point then think of going back.  

When you do return to training remember to listen to your body.  If you have been flat on your back for a week, you body probably won't be ready to go full force all at once. Full recovery will depend on how well you treat the pneumonia to begin with.  Trying to force a recovery and doing too much before you are ready will relapse you.  Take it easy.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 18, 2006)

Slowly and gradually.  Pneumonia can be serious, don't give yourself a relapse.  follow doctor's orders, listen to your body.


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear you are sick.  Drink, eat and rest.  Take vitamins, take all the antibiotics all ten days, every pill on time.  When you feel better as Nurse Lisa said, you will be ready to go back into it, slowly.  Pneumonia usually  does result from some ignoring of your body's signals, like a cold and fatigue. One of our black belts was in the hospital lately from it, and it took forever to get over because he didn't rest much and he relapsed.  Don't do that again!  You can't exercise a tired body.  Hope you get better soon.  TW


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 18, 2006)

I've been down for five weeks with this crud.

I become VERY taxed physically VERY suddenly.  Then I have move more air which dries things out and makes me woozy, etc.

Take ... your ... time.

Watch those electrolytes, eat brothy foods and get plenty of protein, clean carbohydrates with fresh veggies - not canned.

Watch your salt intake as too much will dump water into your tissues, raise your blood pressure and keep the liquids you take in from going where they're supposed to go.

Take ... your ... time.

Take a B complex and multivitamin supplement.

When you start feeling ready to rock, give it one or two more days, then rock.

Get well soon.


----------



## Carol (Mar 19, 2006)

Mr. H, 

Please...please...please...take it easy, rest, and heal.

I was hit with bronchitis in January.  I didn't quit my training when I should have and...partly as a result, I got hit with one of the worst infections I've had in a while because my resistance was so down.

Shesula has some great advice that I wish I had followed...good protein and clean carbs.

As far as the time it will take to come back, it depends on how badly you've been hit.  I lost over 10% of my total body weight over a three week span...I lost fat, but I lost muscle, too.  (Eat your protein!)

I'm still not quite at the level that I was before I got sick...which is why I would urge you to not be as stupid as I was....don't do too much while your body is still recouping.   

Carol


----------



## still learning (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello, Resting is good...and  Hawaii makes a good resting place...Aloha


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 21, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> well, I've been down with the crud for more or less the past week. I've been exceptionally weak over the past week. Any recommendations for coming back? how fast should I expect to recover strength and endurance? anything I can take to help speed the process?
> 
> getting stuck on your back is no fun... I'm just ready to get back into the mix!



How are you feeling so far?  I hope you're getting better by now?  Like the others say, make sure you recover fully....

- Ceicei


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 21, 2006)

Take care and get well soon. :asian:

On edit: listen to Lisa! She knows what she's talking about.


----------



## Drac (Mar 21, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> Slowly and gradually. Pneumonia can be serious, don't give yourself a relapse. follow doctor's orders, listen to your body.


 
Read this post carefully because I did it..Thought I was over the flu and went to the gym and jumped right back into it..I was down AGAIN for about a week and a half..


----------



## mrhnau (Mar 21, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> How are you feeling so far?  I hope you're getting better by now?  Like the others say, make sure you recover fully....
> 
> - Ceicei



Still as weak as heck. Its been about 9 days since the onset. I've lost over 10 lbs now. wanted to lose a few, but not this way LOL

I'll be taking off this week at least, going to see how I'm feeling next week. I can't take time off of school, but I'd regret it more if I lost an additional week...

thanks for the advice! I hate being sick...


----------



## Drac (Mar 21, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> I hate being sick


 
You are not alone in your feelings..Get well soon..


----------



## White Fox (Mar 23, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> well, I've been down with the crud for more or less the past week. I've been exceptionally weak over the past week. Any recommendations for coming back? how fast should I expect to recover strength and endurance? anything I can take to help speed the process?
> 
> getting stuck on your back is no fun... I'm just ready to get back into the mix!


 
Please take it easy don't do anything untill you are good and ready!

pneumena is "heavy" man so don't do anything silly.

I had a friend who had pneumena he only ate brown rice and miso soup. It is very balancing and easy on your body. Give it a try.


----------

